# 2004 530 e60 upgrade observations



## LondonBlue (Feb 26, 2004)

*I had the 2004 530i upgrade done recently. Has anyone noticed any "off" changes?

Besides losing all my nav system entries, the radio station call letters do not display anymore. These are minor things. However, now I notice that the BMW screen sometimes takes a few extra seconds to show up when the car starts. Also, the buttons on the steering wheel for switching radio/cd were not working this morning, nor was I able to use the buttons for switching songs on the cd. After letting the car sit off for a while, it's okay now.

Just checking to see if others have had negative experiences since this upgrade. My car was absolutely perfect before this upgrade.

Jamila*


----------



## hormazd (Aug 18, 2004)

jamilaz said:


> *I had the 2004 530i upgrade done recently. Has anyone noticed any "off" changes?*
> 
> *Besides losing all my nav system entries, the radio station call letters do not display anymore. These are minor things. However, now I notice that the BMW screen sometimes takes a few extra seconds to show up when the car starts. Also, the buttons on the steering wheel for switching radio/cd were not working this morning, nor was I able to use the buttons for switching songs on the cd. After letting the car sit off for a while, it's okay now.*
> 
> ...


I feel the same way, I remember warning you about losing your RDS and stuff. My screen also takes longer to boot up, the system is often slow to respond and it occasionally just dies and then comes back on in 30 secs.

It may be my imagination but I think she's also less peppy than before, throttle response is not quite the same. They did modify some settings for emission so that could be the cause. All in all the only fix I got was that ASSIST now works, (which I don't care about).

The next version is supposed to be V14. I hope it fixes a lot of these bugs.


----------



## LondonBlue (Feb 26, 2004)

*less peppy*



hormazd said:


> The next version is supposed to be V14. I hope it fixes a lot of these bugs.



*Do you know when the next version is available?*


----------



## hormazd (Aug 18, 2004)

jamilaz said:


> *Do you know when the next version is available?*


Nope its like the imam. We are all waiting.


----------



## stajer (Jun 12, 2004)

The most annoying change I noticed after the upgrade is the the passenger side mirror no longer pans down when I put the car into reverse.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

stajer said:


> The most annoying change I noticed after the upgrade is the the passenger side mirror no longer pans down when I put the car into reverse.


The automatic Tilt-Down function, for seeing the curb while parralel parking, is controlled by the position your rear view mirror adjustment switch is in, not when you put the car in reverse. Switch the rear view mirror adjustment to the driver's mirror, then it will pan down when you put the car in reverse. At times, the mirror is better suited in its' normal position.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

stajer said:


> The most annoying change I noticed after the upgrade is the the passenger side mirror no longer pans down when I put the car into reverse.


 :rofl: :bustingup :bustingup :lmao: :bow: uch: :kiss: :AF330i:

heheh... it looks like someone forgot to RTFM 

cheers,

beewang :bigpimp:


----------



## stajer (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks for the info! I didn't realize that. Before the upgrade it always tilted down, not it doesn't. I will try your suggestion.


----------

